# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия НКО

## bnw

*
ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ*
*
"ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", ред. 4.3
"ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", ред. 4.4
"ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", ред. 4.4 - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
"ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", ред. 4.4 БАЗОВАЯ
"ВДГБ/РАРУС: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", ред. 5.0
"ВДГБ/РАРУС: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", ред. 5.0 + ЭМУЛЯТОР
*

----------

burka (14.04.2017), Serge_Ss (07.10.2014)

----------


## EVAPOST

Ищу ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия НКО

----------


## Grenada

http://rapidshare.com/files/30753844...setup.rar.html

----------

Оксана ООО (27.10.2012)

----------


## EVAPOST

> http://rapidshare.com/files/30753844...setup.rar.html



ERROR :rolleyes:

----------


## Grenada

http://depositfiles.com/files/p166sf3fd

----------


## EVAPOST

> http://depositfiles.com/files/p166sf3fd


Такое огромное спасибо, а обновления как то можно где-то скачивать?

----------


## Grenada

Пока это последний релиз

----------


## EVAPOST

> Пока это последний релиз


Это понятно, что последний релиз, а в дальнейшем?:blush:

----------


## Grenada

Я также скачиваю с nowa.cc

----------


## humka

Тоже ищу ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия НКО, но для 8.0.
Предложенная, к сожалению, 7.7 :blush:

----------


## EVAPOST

Я работаю по некоммерческой организации в 8.0 Бухгалтерия для автономного учреждения, закрывается 86 счет в плане счетов разделение коммерческой и некоммерческой деятельности, смета расходов и доходов по целевому финансированию.

----------


## humka

Предусматривает ли Бухгалтерия для автономных учреждений план счетов налогового учета? Меня как-то смущает его отсутствие.:confused:
К тому же у меня почему-то отсутствуют все типовые операции и  я никак не могу их найти или импортировать из другой конфигурации. :(
Это нормальное явление или это мне просто так "везет"?

----------


## кукуш

Нет, не только вам, у меня типовых операций тоже нет.

----------


## bnw

Здравствуйте!
Отсутствие налогового учета в НКО - это нормально. Вы же понимаете, что НКО не является плательщиком налогов (НДС, прибыль).

_Добавлено через 48 секунд_
Я тоже работаю в 1С: Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия. Все задачи реализуются без проблем.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 1 секунду_
У меня есть ВДГБ для 8.1 и генератор ключа, но мне она не понравилась. Плохо реализована.

----------


## кукуш

> Здравствуйте!
> Отсутствие налогового учета в НКО - это нормально. Вы же понимаете, что НКО не является плательщиком налогов (НДС, прибыль).


Это не всегда так.

----------


## lenazaver

> Это понятно, что последний релиз, а в дальнейшем?:blush:


Вот и я думаю как быть в дальнейшем?
Нет ли у кого релиз  770.510  от 29.12.09?

----------


## cheba787

Здравствуйте!

Есть НКО (фонд) получающий гранты, целевое финансирование программ. Фонд также ведет предпринимательскую деятельность, направленную на реализацию программ . Возможно ли вести бухгалтерию в Бухгалтерии для автономного учреждения. Или лучше вести в ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия НКО. Посоветуйте кто знает?

Нет ли у кого ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия НКО для 1с 8.2.9.356? Буду очень признателен!

_Добавлено через 16 часов 17 минут 20 секунд_



> У меня есть ВДГБ для 8.1 и генератор ключа, но мне она не понравилась. Плохо реализована.



*bnw*, вы можете выложить ВДГБ для 8.1. Конечно нужно для 8.2, но хочу познакомиться с данной конфигурацией.

----------


## margo75

*может укого-то есть ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций и автономных учреждений. Релиз 511/3.25 от 22 января 2010?*

----------


## bnw

ВДГБ. Бухгалтерия НКО + Генератор лицензий для платформы 8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/06anacs4q

----------


## cheba787

> ВДГБ. Бухгалтерия НКО + Генератор лицензий для платформы 8.1
> http://depositfiles.com/files/06anacs4q



*bnw*, если Вас не затруднит сделайте зеркало на Летитбит. С депозита качаю уже 5 раз  на 90% виснет.

----------


## Grenada

> *может укого-то есть ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций и автономных учреждений. Релиз 511/3.25 от 22 января 2010?*


http://www.rapidshare.ru/1355051

----------


## margo75

а обновление уже есть?

----------


## Grenada

ВДГБ : Бухгалтерия для НКО 3.12/3.26 от 19.02.2010
http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/lb654xd9g
пароль: ru-board

----------


## Evgen_S

для 8.2 свежую конфигурацию, пожалуйста

_Добавлено через 24 минуты 23 секунды_
И литературу по конфигурации, выложите пожалуйста

----------


## Valentus

День добрый, уважаемые!
очень нужно обновление 1С 8 ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации Релиз 1.6.24.7/4.2.10.7 от 05.04.2010. Может есть у кого? заранее спасибо! И если есть руководство пользователя. Выложите пожалуйста

----------


## кукуш

> День добрый, уважаемые!
> очень нужно обновление 1С 8 ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации Релиз 1.6.24.7/4.2.10.7 от 05.04.2010. Может есть у кого? заранее спасибо! И если есть руководство пользователя. Выложите пожалуйста


Очень интересует, желательно файл cf

----------


## Valentus

Уважаемые! ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНА ВДГБ бухгалтерия для НКО 8.1, ЖЕЛАТЕЛЬНО ПОСЛЕДНЕЙ ВЕРСИИ 1.6.24.7, НО МОЖНО И БОЛЕЕ СТАРУЮ. ГОРЮ!!! ОЧЕНЬ НАДО! У КОГО ЕСТЬ - ПОМОГИТЕ! СПАСИБО ЗАРАНЕЕ!!!

----------


## proposol

а можно ссылочку еще разок а то предыдущии не работают

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 42 секунды_
ВДГБ : Бухгалтерия для НКО 3.12/3.26 от 19.02.2010
http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/lb654xd9g
пароль: ru-board 
не работает а посмотреть очень хочется

----------


## khimko

Выложите, пожалуйста, июльскую конфу ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для НКО для 7,7..

----------


## 26178

вы случайно не нашли для НКО обновление

_Добавлено через 25 секунд_
вы случайно не нашли для НКО обновление 517 или 517 скиньте плиз

----------


## tatimtv

Все ссылки уже удалены. ((( Может кто-нибудь подкинет вдгб для жкх под 1с 7.7

----------


## Alexbuh

на 8.2 желательно дайте ссылку но можно на 8.1 и 7.7 заранее спасибо

_Добавлено через 35 секунд_
имелось в виду ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия НКО

----------


## Slonotopa

Тоже буду благодарна за ссылку по 8.2

----------


## Yurich78

Поделитесь пожалуйста живыми ссылками на конфигурацию  ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации. Очень нужно.

----------


## lenazaver

Нужна ссылочка на   ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций и автономных учреждений  Релиз 530/3.39 от 10.10.2011г.   Пожалуйста!!!

---------- Post added at 22:33 ---------- Previous post was at 22:29 ----------

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...И-!!!/page40

Нашла

----------


## bismillyah

Не подскажете где можно скачать версию на 8.2 для ведения бух учета благотворительной АНО последней версии?

----------


## timurhv

Разве что купить, у них на сайте выкладываются видео-презентации по 1.5-2 часа, также можно подключиться к демо-серверу и полазить непосредственно по самой программе (некоммерческие организации)

----------


## Кари

Ребята, помогите! У меня базовая версия ВДГБ для некоммерческих организаций. Отчетов нет, справочники пустые. Откуда все это взять и как впихнуть в базу? А то мучение сплошное, а не ведение учета. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Светялчок

Все ссылки битые! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, для 7.7. Спасибо!

----------


## alex819

Коллеги, помогите, пожалуйста! Есть ПРОФ версия ВГДБ для некоммерческих организаций, удалось обновить до 4.4.6.1. Есть ли у кого посвежее. Выложите ссылочку на конфигурацию. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Светялчок

> Коллеги, помогите, пожалуйста! Есть ПРОФ версия ВГДБ для некоммерческих организаций, удалось обновить до 4.4.6.1. Есть ли у кого посвежее. Выложите ссылочку на конфигурацию. Заранее спасибо.


Поделитесь тем, что есть, пожалуйста!

----------


## 505lex

Всем доброго вечера!

Помогите с обновлениями ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия (8.2)для некоммерческой организации, редакция 4.4 (стоит 4.4.12.2)

----------


## GEO-2006

А у кого есть НКО 7.7 или 8.0 очень нужно. отуч.Заранее спасибо. geo-2006@list.ru

----------


## Nataliam

Здравствуйте, может кто-то помочь с обновлением 1с ВДГБ: НКО ред.4.4 очень нужен релиз 4.4.26?

----------


## Ukei

> может кто-то помочь с обновлением 1с ВДГБ: НКО


 - *ВОТ ТУТ* посмотрите.

----------

Nataliam (08.05.2014)

----------


## Nataliam

Спасибо, Ukei, огромное, очень выручили!!!!:good:

----------


## Chumaher1990

Добрый день, подскажите есть у кого-нибудь релизы ВДГБ НКО с 4.4.7 до 4.4.15? Выложите если можно.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.4.27.1 от 16.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало 


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.3.40.1*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало

----------


## Chumaher1990

А нет релизов ВДГБ НКО с 4.4.7 до 4.4.15? У меня релиз 4.4.6.1. Когда я обновляю с 4.4.6.1 до 4.4.27.1 в режиме Предприятия выходит ошибка  {Обработка.ОбновлениеИнфор  мационнойБазы.МодульОбъек  а(1191)}: Метод объекта не обнаружен (ЗаполнитьНовыеПоляОтправ  ФСС)
		РегламентированнаяОтчетно  сть.ЗаполнитьНовыеПоляОтп  авкФСС();
В конфигураторе посмотрел, что выдается при обновлении бухгалтерии с 2.0.43.13 до 2.0.44.13 из-за того, что с ошибкой написано название процедуры ЗаполнитьНовыеПоляОтправк  ФСС(), должно быть ЗаполнитьНовыеПоляОтправк  ИФСС().[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## Ukei

> нет релизов ВДГБ НКО с 4.4.7 до 4.4.15?


 - Что-то есть, чего-то нет, смотрите в первом сообщении этой темы. Если найдете то, чего там нет - поделитесь, пожалуйста, для общего блага. ;)

----------


## Chumaher1990

ок, понял, спасибо.)

----------


## Ukei

> ок, понял, спасибо.)


 - Можно также попробовать обновиться файлом cf из последней имеющейся установки - он позволяет "прыгать" через несколько версий.

----------


## Chumaher1990

Я так и делаю, вылетает ошибка уже когда в режиме предприятия обновляет

----------


## олечкад

Добрый вечер! Подскажите, пжлса, как бороться с этой проблемой

----------


## Chumaher1990

Доброе утро, в папке с обновлением есть папка Protection, установите файлик LicenceSetup.exe. если не поможет, значит у вас нет ключа защиты.

----------


## олечкад

В файле обновления ничего кроме exe файла нет

----------


## Ukei

> В файле обновления ничего кроме exe файла нет


 - Имеется в виду папку, куда устанавливается обновление.

----------


## Chumaher1990

Так вы exe-шник то запустите, он распакует вам обновление в отдельную папку, там и будет папка Protection

----------


## олечкад

Установила, ошибка не исчезает((( Что еще можно сделать? Или этой программы free вообще нет?

----------


## Ukei

> Или этой программы free вообще нет?


 - Так Вы бы сразу написали что у Вас ключа нет.. ;) Увы, пока НКО отученной от ключа никто не видел.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.4.29.1 от 11.06.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Гафурова Лина

Для Кыргызстана, вроде бы как

----------


## олечкад

> Для Кыргызстана, вроде бы как


Сори )

---------- Post added at 12:27 ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 ----------

А для России нет?

----------


## Ukei

> А для России нет?


 - Смотрите в первом сообщении на каждой странице.

----------


## Гафурова Лина

Конфигурация для России, это не для Кыргызстана

----------


## kotelnikova

> - Увы, пока НКО отученной от ключа никто не видел.


Подскажите, пожалуйста, установила NKO_4.4.27.1, в служебных сообщениях идут те же строки, что и у олечкад, на сообщение о невыполнении обновлений с предложением завершить работу отказалась, и началась работа с системой. Это говорит о том, что я могу работать в ней (база и конфигурация великодушно предоставлены *Ukei*) с невозможностью обновлений и вылезанием всеразличных информационных сообщений об отсутствии ключа защиты и прочего или же на каком-то этапе (пока этап заполнения данных о фирме в рабочем состоянии)/через n-ное количество дней не будет доступа без ввода ключа?

----------


## Ukei

> Подскажите, пожалуйста


 - Если у Вас нет ключа, то рано или поздно ограничения появятся.

----------

kotelnikova (05.08.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.4.30.1 от 11.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.4.31.1 от 01.09.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

petya55566 (18.12.2014), Tiger777 (12.12.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.3.48.1 от 24.11.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.4.33.1 от 01.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

burka (26.02.2015), GalKam (22.01.2015), hlista (10.01.2015)

----------


## lenazaver

Ищу ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия НКО 7.7 Ищу срочно

----------


## Ekater1na

Добрый вечер! Срочно нужна ВДГБ: ВДГБ:Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций и автономных учреждений релиз 7.70.558. Нет ли у кого?
Заранее благодарю

---------- Post added at 14:43 ---------- Previous post was at 14:29 ----------

Добрый вечер! Срочно нужна ВДГБ:Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций и автономных учреждений релиз 7.70.558. Нет ли у кого?
Заранее благодарю

----------


## Ukei

> нужна ВДГБ:Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций и автономных учреждений релиз 7.70.558


 - Вы зря ищете конфигурацию 7.7 в разделе для 8.2.

----------


## lenazaver

А раздела для ВДГБ 7.7  совсем нет.

---------- Post added at 17:41 ---------- Previous post was at 17:38 ----------

И это общий раздел и для 8.2. 7.7

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.3.49.1 от 19.01.2015*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Linn

Доброго времени суток, Ukei ! Нет ли у Вас генератора лицензий к конфигурации "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации"я? Не хочет он без них запускатьс... Буду очень признательна и заранее благодарю за любой ответ!

----------


## Ukei

> Нет ли у Вас генератора лицензий


 - Увы, нет. Хотя попыток сломать НКО было несколько.

----------

Linn (05.02.2015)

----------


## vassilissa

> *Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.4.49.1 от 19.01.2015*


Прошу прощения, но вроде написано релиз 4.4.49.1 а по ссылке 4.3.49.1.

----------


## Ukei

> написано релиз 4.4.49.1 а по ссылке 4.3.49.1


 - Опечатка. У 4.4 другая нумерация. Поправил.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.4.34.2 от 26.02.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление, CF (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## shennon

Добрый день
релиз 4.4.34.2 скорее всего кривой - не проводится начисление взносов с ФОТ
Не известно когда разработчик это исправит ?

----------


## ruska251

Помогите с обновлением на ВДГБ 4.4  у меня стоит 4.4 34

---------- Post added at 23:31 ---------- Previous post was at 23:28 ----------

Помогите с обновлением на ВДГБ 4.4 у меня стоит 4.4 34 нужна отчетность за 1 кв , почта 8456869@mail.ru заранее спасибо

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.3.49.4*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.3.49.5*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.4.34.3 от 13.03.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## ruska251

спасибо Ukei но у меня на данный момент стоит релиз 4,40343 если последний релиз?

----------


## ruska251

Уважаемые коллеги поделитесь последним релизом ВДГБ НКО редакции 4.4 , почта 8456869@mail.ru, заранее благодарен

----------


## evgev

Подскажите пожалуйста, как перенести данные из ВДГБ НКО 77 в ВДГБ НКО 8? В последних релизах пишется, что функционал переноса из 77 больше не поддерживается. Может есть у кого setup старых версий ВДГБ 8, где этот функционал поддерживался? Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## burka

этоИ

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.4.34.8 от 21.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## intnat3

> - Увы, нет. Хотя попыток сломать НКО было несколько.


Прошу прощения за возможно глупый вопрос, т.е. у НКО свой собственный ключ и при его отсутствии толку от установки конфигурации нет?

----------


## ruska251

ukei добрый день есть ли возможность  выложить или на почту прислать cf файл для "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации" редакции 4.4 И
заранее спасибо.
моя почта ruska1978@yandex.ru

----------


## Ukei

- Увы, доступа нет.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.3.49.10 от 30.09.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 4.4.34.12 от 07.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Lyasyavill

Скажите, пожалуйста, а есть релиз 4.4.34.12 ПРОФ, а не базоваяИ?

---------- Post added at 17:29 ---------- Previous post was at 17:11 ----------




> *Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.3.49.10 от 30.09.2015*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО
> 
> 
> *Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 4.4.34.12 от 07.10.2015*
> 
> ...


Скажите, пожалуйста, а есть релиз 4.4.34.12 ПРОФ, а не базоваяИ?

----------


## Ukei

- Должен быть. Но файла пока нет.

----------


## Семен2014

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ghs6/JPjikaHJF
такую?

----------

Lyasyavill (16.10.2015), Ukei (16.10.2015)

----------


## Lyasyavill

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ghs6/JPjikaHJF
> такую?


Дааа, он. Спасибо Вам большое!!!:)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.4.34.12 от 07.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Lyasyavill

Добрый вечер. Дайте, пожалуйста, ещё релиз ВДГБ НКО ПРОФ релиз 4.4.34.9, 4.4.34.10 и 4.4.34.11

---------- Post added at 17:33 ---------- Previous post was at 17:14 ----------

Спасибо большое!!! А есть у вас еще промежуточные релизы между 4.4.34.8 и 4.4.34.12?

---------- Post added at 17:33 ---------- Previous post was at 17:33 ----------

Спасибо большое!!! А есть у вас еще промежуточные релизы между 4.4.34.8 и 4.4.34.12?

----------


## Ukei

> промежуточные релизы между 4.4.34.8 и 4.4.34.12?


 - Если их нет по ссылке из первого сообщения этой темы, то берете установку 34.12 и обновляетесь файлом cf из её комплекта.

----------

kievol (08.12.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.3.49.11 от 21.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

kievol (08.12.2017)

----------


## anrib

Добрый день! а есть свежий  Релиз 4.4.34.13, 4.4.34.14?

----------


## Lyasyavill

Добрый день. Есть релиз 4.4.34.14 ПРОФ?

----------


## GNatasha

Здравствуйте. Скиньте, пожалуйста, ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (базовая), обновление между 4.4.34.3 и 4.4.34.9, на g.gnatasha@mail.ru.
Или подскажите, может возможно из ПРОФ или другой какой обновить базовую.
Спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.3.49.12*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.3.50.1 от 30.12.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 4.4.35.1 от 28.12.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Nikolay_Sl (24.03.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.4.34.12 от 07.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.4.35.1 от 28.12.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 4.4.35.2 от 15.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

inbox737 (18.02.2016), lean_m (10.03.2016), Nataliam (15.03.2016)

----------


## shmax

Скиньте плз обновления для "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации"  обновления с 4.4.35.1  на более высокие.

----------


## Ukei

> обновления


 - Все что есть, лежит в 1-м сообщении этой темы, ссылка ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ.

----------

Lyasyavill (25.05.2016)

----------


## shmax

> - Все что есть, лежит в 1-м сообщении этой темы, ссылка ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ.


Там последняя  4.4.35.1  а уже вышла  точно  4.4.35.2  и   4.4.35.3

----------


## Ukei

> Там последняя 4.4.35.1 а уже вышла точно 4.4.35.2 и 4.4.35.3


 - Так я не говорю что свежее не выходило, я говорю что никто ничего свежее не выкладывал, иначе было бы и в вечном архиве.

----------


## Ukei

> уже вышла точно 4.4.35.2


 - Добавил в ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ 4.4.35.2.

----------


## shmax

респект и уважуха, а  4.4.35.3 не вышла еще ?   Базовая точно вышла  :-)

----------


## Zmey78

Кто может выложить 4.4.35.4 Проф?

----------


## sahr

Доброго вечера!

Подскажите, пожалуйста, про версию 1С НКО

скачивал Вашу, Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 4.4.35.2 от 15.01.2016

но при запуске базы все равно ругается на сервер СЛК

2.jpg


Сама 1С пролеченная, подскажите, пожалуйста, как можно пролечить сам конфиг, чтобы база работала как надо и не было сообщения про СЛК?

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## shmax

> Доброго вечера!
> 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, про версию 1С НКО
> 
> скачивал Вашу, Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 4.4.35.2 от 15.01.2016
> 
> но при запуске базы все равно ругается на сервер СЛК
> 
> 2.jpg
> ...


Сдаётся мне что Вы как и большинство юзверей не в состоянии переварить прочитанное. Найдите два отличия в строчках:

Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", ред. 4.4 - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", ред. 4.4 БАЗОВАЯ

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.3.50.4*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.4.35.2*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 4.4.35.4 от 25.03.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

stety (27.05.2016), vedlife (26.04.2019), орленок (17.10.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.4.35.7 от 28.04.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 4.4.35.7 от 28.04.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Lyasyavill (25.05.2016), stety (27.05.2016)

----------


## kalin266

Подскажите плиз, всю голову сломал уже( Как эту базу поставить?
Скачал платформу.
Скачал базу.
Подключил базу. Запускаю, говорит конфигурация не найдена. Нет файла 1c8.1cd За то CF есть и что с ним делать - ума не приложу.

----------


## saahov99

А как отучить ее ?

----------


## Ukei

> А как отучить ее ?


 - Без навыков программирования на внутреннем языке 1С, увы, никак.

----------


## saahov99

Навыки есть, но модуль защиты закрыт поставщиком для редактирования. Есть какой то способ разблокировать ?

----------


## Ukei

> Навыки есть, но модуль защиты закрыт поставщиком для редактирования. Есть какой то способ разблокировать ?


 - Без ключа, скорее всего нет.

----------


## technol

Здравствуйте. В вечном архиве есть ПРОФ 4.4.35.11. У меня установлена 4.4.35.7. Это обновление идет только с 4.4.35.8. Скиньте пожалуйста его.

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте. В вечном архиве есть ПРОФ 4.4.35.11. У меня установлена 4.4.35.7. Это обновление идет только с 4.4.35.8. Скиньте пожалуйста его.


 - Воспользуйтесь файлом cf из комплекта установки, он позволит перескочить через отсутствующие обновления.

----------


## technol

А где взять этот cf? в 4.4.35.11 только cfu

----------


## Ukei

> А где взять этот cf? в 4.4.35.11 только cfu


 - Я ж написал, в комплекте установки. Ближайшем, какой найдете.

----------


## technol

Что-то я не пойму чуток. У меня установлена версия 4.4.35.7. Чем .cf от нее мне поможет?

----------


## Ukei

> Что-то я не пойму чуток. У меня установлена версия 4.4.35.7. Чем .cf от нее мне поможет?


 - От неё ничем, от более старшей версии - поможет обновиться в случае когда не все промежуточные апдейты в наличии.

----------


## technol

Я хочу обновиться до 4.4.35.11. Апдейт не ставится, т.к. ему необходима версия минимум 4.4.35.8. Вот ее я и попросил.

----------


## Ukei

- А, вижу, нет установки этой версии. Увы, это все, что у меня есть.

----------


## technol

Жаль. Очень нужен апдейт. Где ещё можно поискать его?

----------


## s_newbi

отученная версия на зеркалах не находится
а по "скачать" денег просят(

----------


## Семен2014

Есть у кого обновляшки свежие?

----------


## Ukei

> Есть у кого обновляшки свежие?


 - Ссыдка на архив у меня в подписи.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.3.50.14*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 5.0.1.2*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 5.0.1.6*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

khoruzhiy (08.02.2017), MarSerg (22.04.2018)

----------


## dediesel

ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций и автономных учреждений (для 1С: Предприятие 7.7)
релиз 7.70.627/3.48 от 17.01.2017

Может кто поделиться? Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## GalKam

А можно скинуть ссылку на архив ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия НКО новую версию

----------


## Ukei

> А можно скинуть ссылку на архив ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия НКО новую версию


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## Ольга2017

Извините за беспокойство, пожалуйста, помогите: скачала релиз 5.0.1.6, установила. При первом запуске требует лицензию. Что делать? Очень надо посмотреть, как эта конфигурация работает, а не могу запустить.

----------


## Ukei

> Извините за беспокойство, пожалуйста, помогите: скачала релиз 5.0.1.6, установила. При первом запуске требует лицензию. Что делать? Очень надо посмотреть, как эта конфигурация работает, а не могу запустить.


 - Так и должно быть. Если у Вас ключа нет, то качать имеет смысл только отученные от ключа версии.

----------

Спарк1012 (12.01.2023)

----------


## Павел77

Здравствуйте. Скиньте, пожалуйста, ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (базовая), обновление между 4.4.34.9, на более свежую
Заранее Спасибо.

----------


## maxges

Добрый день. может кто поделится вдгб версия 4.4.36.5?

----------


## maxges

Добрый день. У вас нет нко_4.4.36.3 не базовая? Заранее признателен.

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день. У вас нет нко_4.4.36.3 не базовая? Заранее признателен.


 - Есть. См. ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ в 1-м сообщении темы.

----------

burka (14.04.2017)

----------


## netbios

Простите за беспокойство. Может кто-нибудь поделится CF файлом релиза ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации 4.4.36.6. Заранее спасибо

----------


## netbios

Простите за беспокойство. Может кто-нибудь поделится CF файлом релиза ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации 4.4.36.6 (базовая версия). Заранее спасибо

----------


## netbios

Добрый день. Есть ли релиз ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации 4.4.36.6 (не базовая версия)

----------


## t15-y

Здравствуйте, помогите найти ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций для 7.7

----------


## dediesel

ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций и автономных учреждений (для 1С: Предприятие 7.7)


Может кто поделиться обновлением? Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## ddma

где раздобыть базовую 5 версию для установки с нуляИ

----------


## ВЭЛ

здравствуйте!
нужно групповым методом в ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия НКО обрабатывать банковские выписки, подскажите может есть обработка или решение. Спасибо

----------


## uks567

нашли?

----------


## Анзорик

Доброй ночи! если есть у кого скиньте пожалуста обновление на ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия НКО ред. 4.4 между 36.12 и 36.1

----------

Ukei (22.07.2018)

----------


## victus

У кого есть обновление ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия НКО 5.0.4.2

----------

Ukei (22.07.2018)

----------


## renaim

Добрый день!
Очень нужна актуальная версия конфигурации. Спасибо!

----------

Ukei (22.07.2018)

----------


## Ukei

- Увы, актуальные обновления регулярно появлются в свободном доступе только для Базовой версии.

----------


## Екатерина199

Добрый день, очень нужна база. Выложите пожалуйста кто-нибудь, спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день, очень нужна база. Выложите пожалуйста кто-нибудь, спасибо!


 - Все выложено в 1-м сообщении темы.

----------


## Екатерина199

Спасибо!

----------


## electrojimm

Здравствуйте! поделитесь пожалуйста базовой 4.4.36.34.. в архиве не нашел..(

----------


## timiryaev

Добрый день, поделитесь версиями 4.4.36.17, 4.4.36.26, 4.4.36.30, 4.4.36.31

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО)", релиз 5.0.16.2*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (12.03.2020), vvvv495 (06.03.2019)

----------


## sepal

Друзья, в вечном архиве Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО)" не обновляется с 5.0.13.2 на 5.0.14.1, нужна версия 5.0.13.3 или 5.0.13.4. Никак не могу найти, чтобы обновиться последовательно, помогите, пожалуйста, может есть у кого, или подскажите как тогда без нее?
Спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> Друзья, в вечном архиве Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО)" не обновляется с 5.0.13.2 на 5.0.14.1, нужна версия 5.0.13.3 или 5.0.13.4. Никак не могу найти, чтобы обновиться последовательно, помогите, пожалуйста, может есть у кого, или подскажите как тогда без нее?
> Спасибо.


 - Сделайте рез. копию и обновитесь файлом цф из установки 5.0.16.2.

----------


## sepal

> - Сделайте рез. копию и обновитесь файлом цф из установки 5.0.16.2.


Стремно, база не пустая, если между релизами реквизиты менялись/удалялись, потерь данных можно сразу и не заметить. Хотелось бы конечно последовательно обновиться. Но если никак, тогда да, придется рискнуть.
Спасибо.

----------


## RodinMax

Здравствуйте, подскажите пжл, есть у кого обновление для ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для *некоммерческих*  партнерств (саморегулируемых организаций). Базовая версия. Ред 4.4
чтобы обновиться с 4.4.36.31 до 4.4.36.34 или выше ?

----------


## RodinMax

Здравствуйте, подскажите пжл, есть у кого обновление для ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для *некоммерческих партнерств* (саморегулируемых организаций). Базовая версия. Ред 4.4
чтобы обновиться с 4.4.36.31 до 4.4.36.34 или выше ?

----------


## Voevoda73

Как правильно её устанавливать если стоит "1С Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 Проф Установки и Обновления + Платформа 8.3.13.1513"?

----------


## Ukei

> Как правильно её устанавливать если стоит "1С Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 Проф Установки и Обновления + Платформа 8.3.13.1513"?


 - Они друг другу мешать не будут, хоть 100 разных конфигураций ставьте. Вот только если ключа у Вас нет, то имеет смысл качать только сборки с пометкой ОТУЧЕННАЯ.

----------


## bbb_79

Всем привет.
а есть у кого нибудь обновление НКО 5.0.16.3??? а то на 17.1 обновить не могу.((((

----------


## Сергей рост

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста, данная версия конфигурации (Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО)", релиз 5.0.16.2) подойдет, для перехода с 4.4 на 5.0. (Сейчас вот такая установлена: ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации, редакция 4.4 (4.4.36.39)) Спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> Всем привет.
> а есть у кого нибудь обновление НКО 5.0.16.3??? а то на 17.1 обновить не могу.((((


 - В худшем случае, если не найдете, можно же всегда обновиться файлом цф.

----------


## elev_ter3

Здравствуйте скиньте пожалуйста обновление на ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия НКО ред. 4.4 . У меня стоит 4.4.36.22. слышал что последний релиз 4.4.36.40

----------


## SJ24

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста cf-файлом последнего релиза бухгалтерия для НКО БАЗОВАЯ

----------


## petropavel1975

Добрый день, в вечном архиве файл NKO_5.0.18.1_setup.zip не скачивается ни в обычном ни в премиум режиме. Хотя все предыдущие релизы 5-й версии скачались без проблем. В чем может быть дело?

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день, в вечном архиве файл NKO_5.0.18.1_setup.zip не скачивается ни в обычном ни в премиум режиме. Хотя все предыдущие релизы 5-й версии скачались без проблем. В чем может быть дело?


 - Напишите мне в ЛС, решим вопрос быстро.

----------


## petropavel1975

Спасибо, нашел уже старший релиз.
http://www.unibytes.com/7.pnPfaH4SILqw-Us4P3UgBB - NKO_5.0.19.2_cf.zip

----------

root7 (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО)", релиз 5.0.20.2 от 10.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Pono4ka (30.09.2019), root7 (08.08.2019), yk13 (24.11.2020)

----------


## igor_55

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста свежей версией НКО проф

----------


## kodgong

Добрый день.
Уже вышла 5.0.21.1 от 20.09.2019. Когда выложите?

----------


## kodgong

Сейчас актальная уже 5.0.22.1 Когда будет?

----------


## smlkvd

Нашел кто обновление? киньте ссылку, плиз)

----------


## gaga515

> Сейчас актальная уже 5.0.22.1 Когда будет?


Нет. сейчас уже 5.0.23.1

----------


## Ka1n

Подскажите пожалуйста какая сейчас ситуация с 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО, базовая). Для нее нахожу последнее обновление 5.0.13.4, при этом для Проф есть более свежие обновления. У кого нибудь есть обновления на эту базовую версию?

----------


## gaga515

> Подскажите пожалуйста какая сейчас ситуация с 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО, базовая). Для нее нахожу последнее обновление 5.0.13.4, при этом для Проф есть более свежие обновления. У кого нибудь есть обновления на эту базовую версию?


Могу дать файл конфигурации .cf версии 5.0.23.1
Умеешь из него обновляться? :)

----------

Ukei (09.02.2020)

----------


## Ukei

> Могу дать файл конфигурации .cf версии 5.0.23.1
> Умеешь из него обновляться? :)


 - Выкладывайте, будем благодарны.

----------


## farfromhumans

а есть cf от проф версии последний?

----------


## mr_pavel

Могу выложить последний установочный комплект, подскажите как лучше это сделать

----------


## Ukei

> Могу выложить последний установочный комплект, подскажите как лучше это сделать


 - Выкладывайте на любой удобный Вам ФО, ссылку прямо сюда. Спасибо!

----------


## mr_pavel

установочный комплект 5.0.24.4
https://yadi.sk/d/Au-12NP4T0jIjA

----------

gkj (07.03.2020), root7 (28.02.2020), Ukei (28.02.2020), ZahvatkiN (14.03.2020)

----------


## Fallen_1C

> Подскажите пожалуйста какая сейчас ситуация с 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО, базовая). Для нее нахожу последнее обновление 5.0.13.4, при этом для Проф есть более свежие обновления. У кого нибудь есть обновления на эту базовую версию?


Уважаемые форумчане, приветствую! так же интересует вопрос с бухгалтерией для НКО базовой. Есть ли у кого последнее обновление?

----------


## ikalichkin

> установочный комплект 5.0.24.4
> https://yadi.sk/d/Au-12NP4T0jIjA


А может кто-нибудь объяснить: в 2018 году дистрибутив* 5.0.12.1* весил 49 MB, а сейчас 1,14 GB; отчего такая разница, чего такого умного туда напихали?

----------


## Ukei

> А может кто-нибудь объяснить: в 2018 году дистрибутив* 5.0.12.1* весил 49 MB, а сейчас 1,14 GB; отчего такая разница, чего такого умного туда напихали?


 - Не путаете обновление с установкой?

----------

ikalichkin (08.03.2020)

----------


## Fallen_1C

А кто подскажет, у кого есть последнее обновление для НКО базовой версии? Можно cfu, можно cf.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 5.0.24.4*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Hoteliero (21.05.2021), root7 (12.03.2020), VladimirNOK (16.03.2020), yk13 (23.11.2020)

----------


## VladimirNOK

Добрый день. Ткните носом что делаю не так. поставил конфиг и расширение по инструкции, но вот выходит сообщение: "Не обнаружен ключ защиты. Функционал ПП "1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО), редакция 5.0" не будет доступен."

----------


## VladimirNOK

Извиняюсь заработало.

----------


## uks567

День добрый, помогите у меня то же самое, до установки лицензионной все устанавливалось, а сейчас нет, при чем редакция 3 и редакция 5!!!

----------


## dmtrr

Есть свежие релизы отученной версии 4.4? (в вечном архиве очень старый 4.4.35.2) 
Интересует 4.4.36.38 и старше

----------


## svetik_svetiko

Можно мне тоже такой Cf, плиз? :blush:

----------


## gaga515

Прошу прощения, что долго не отвечал на просьбы!
Забирайте:

Обновление 5.0.24.4   https://yadi.sk/d/G1PSCEDD2Unc1Q

Обновление 5.0.25.2   https://yadi.sk/d/zc-jqA3Z9iyo3A

Обновление 5.0.26.4   https://yadi.sk/d/PCVclAfV6pBamw


достаточно?

----------

Ukei (05.06.2020), vad-m (07.07.2020), yk13 (23.11.2020), Спарк1012 (Вчера)

----------


## gaga515

Re: ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия НКО
Есть свежие релизы отученной версии 4.4? (в вечном архиве очень старый 4.4.35.2)
Интересует 4.4.36.38 и старше


Может вам просто обновления на вашу  4.4 доставить?

----------


## bufon

> Re: ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия НКО
> Есть свежие релизы отученной версии 4.4? (в вечном архиве очень старый 4.4.35.2)
> Интересует 4.4.36.38 и старше
> 
> 
> Может вам просто обновления на вашу  4.4 доставить?


Нет нигде этих обновлений, тоже бы с удовольствием повысил 4.4.36.14

----------


## Harryson

Доброго времени суток! 
Можете помочь с последним релизом РАРУС (ВДГБ) НКО ПРОФ 4.4.36.58
Желательно CF.....

----------


## Curtisfum

Стартапы и развитие бизнеса стала модной темой. 
Сообразно статистике, 92% стартапов умирают, еще 6% умирают в теченеи трех лет. 
Незаметный бизнеса, палец бизнеса, иначе модные Стартапы, сплошь это - намерение и действия которые должны привести к цели. 
Большинство делают безвыездно, помимо того, сколько стоит отправлять чтобы достичь цели. 
Потому сколько причинять, то какой хочется и то что нуждаться - это две большие разницы. 
Скоро всходить в бизнесе, позволительно только фокусируясь и делая то, что приносит результат. 

Открыть салон красоты или кафе, развивать IT проект, всюду пожирать причины, и есть точки, которые позволят всходить быстрее. 



Ozand!

----------


## m240524

> Прошу прощения, что долго не отвечал на просьбы!
> Забирайте:
> 
> Обновление 5.0.24.4   https://yadi.sk/d/G1PSCEDD2Unc1Q
> 
> Обновление 5.0.25.2   https://yadi.sk/d/zc-jqA3Z9iyo3A
> 
> Обновление 5.0.26.4   https://yadi.sk/d/PCVclAfV6pBamw
> 
> ...


Обновление 5.0.25.2 Обновление 5.0.26.4. (Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 5.0.26.1, 5.0.26.2.)
Между ними что-то еще есть типа 5.0.26.1. Можно выложить?

----------


## vad-m

Народ, помогите, нужен релиз ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для НКО базовая 5.0.26.1

----------


## vad-m

Обновление, разумеется

----------


## vad-m

Прошу вас gaga515 дайте пожалуйста ссылку на обновление ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия НКО базовая 5.0.26.1

----------


## orlova_natasha

Пожалуйста выложите обновление Бухгалтерия НКО базовая 5.0.26.1

----------


## korelin

Пожалуйста выложите обновления для Бухгалтерия НКО *ПРОФ* после 5.0.24.4

----------


## Re@l

Да, присоединяюсь к просьбе выложить обновление для версии ПРОФ после 5.0.24.4........ПОЖАЛУЙСТА !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Re@l

Лююююдиииииии!!!!!! Пожалуйста, если есть, выложите обновления. Плиз!!!!

----------


## Re@l

я бы даже денег заплатил бы, если что........Очень нужны обновы....

----------


## yattosha

> я бы даже денег заплатил бы, если что........Очень нужны обновы....


Если еще актуально дайте знать, скину

----------


## Денис Батуро

А есть последние релизы?

----------


## Денис Батуро

А для проф версии есть актуальные релизы?

----------


## stelsmaster

Выложите, пожалуйста, релизы актуальные :mad:

----------


## igor_55

Добрый день, выложите, пожалуйста, актуальный релиз конфигурации ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия НКО, желательно .cf файл

----------


## vasn

Выложите, пожалуйста, обновление для ПРОФ версии :( 
тек релиз 5.0.24.4 (:()

----------


## vasn

Выложите, пожалуйста, обновление для ПРОФ версии :( 
тек релиз 5.0.24.4 (:()

----------


## Re@l

Актуально!!! И мое предложение в том числе.!!!

----------


## MZhdanov

Выложите пожалуйста обновления  1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации релиз 5.0.33.1

----------


## ivase

Всем привет! У кого-нибудь есть НКО 4.4.36.52 или 4.4.36.56?

----------


## ivase

> Всем привет! У кого-нибудь есть НКО 4.4.36.52 или 4.4.36.56?


Ребят, ну выручите кто-нибудь. Можно за вознаграждение. Актуально до вечера воскресенья.

----------


## VladimirNOK

> Прошу прощения, что долго не отвечал на просьбы!
> Забирайте:
> 
> Обновление 5.0.24.4   https://yadi.sk/d/G1PSCEDD2Unc1Q
> 
> Обновление 5.0.25.2   https://yadi.sk/d/zc-jqA3Z9iyo3A
> 
> Обновление 5.0.26.4   https://yadi.sk/d/PCVclAfV6pBamw
> 
> ...


Доброго времени суток. Эти обновы на "Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 5.0.24.4

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО" встанут? ни чего не слетит?

----------


## Re@l

А дальше ??? Следующих релизов так и нет у ни кого?

----------


## zas2004

Люди добрые очень нужно обновление для такой редкой штуки как 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО),сейчас стоит редакция 5.0 (5.0.10.1)

----------


## gaga515

Давно не заходил. Просьбы вижу, постараюсь помочь, просто пока в отпуске :) Но постараюсь!

----------


## verncurtis

Есть ли у кого-нибудь новый эмулятор защиты для новых релизов?

----------


## verncurtis

Обновление 5.0.27.1 https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nae...ew?usp=sharing
Обновление 5.0.28.1 https://drive.google.com/file/d/1GYx...ew?usp=sharing
Обновление 5.0.29.2 https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sc_...ew?usp=sharing
Обновление 5.0.30.1 https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_0x...ew?usp=sharing
Обновление 5.0.31.1 https://drive.google.com/file/d/17XW...ew?usp=sharing
Обновление 5.0.32.1  https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Spn...ew?usp=sharing
Обновление 5.0.33.1  https://drive.google.com/file/d/1yk3...ew?usp=sharing
Обновление 5.0.34.1  https://drive.google.com/file/d/1g2b...ew?usp=sharing
Обновление 5.0.35.5  https://drive.google.com/file/d/13WG...ew?usp=sharing
Обновление 5.0.36.2 https://drive.google.com/file/d/15Mh...ew?usp=sharing
Обновление 5.0.37.1  https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hRt...ew?usp=sharing
Обновление 5.0.38.1 (нужен новый эмулятор защиты) https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AdV...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## ctakah48

Здравствуйте а где продолжение обновлений
Где можно взять новый эмулятор защиты

----------


## ctakah48

может кому пригодиться
https://trubobit.com/download/folder...domain=turb.cc

----------


## itnetreal

> может кому пригодиться
> https://trubobit.com/download/folder...domain=turb.cc


Что-то с ссылочкой не то.....трубобит??? перезалить есть возможность? Был бы ОЧЕНЬ признателен!!!!

----------


## gaga515

У меня есть для базовой версии....

----------


## almaz-1983

Доброго времени, уважаемые!
Очень нужен последний релиз *5.0.50.3* от конфигурации *1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации. Базовая версия, редакция 5.0*
Если есть у кого возможность, поделитесь, пожалуйста!
Спасибо!

----------


## webog

есть ли свежая отвязка от ключа?

----------


## VladimirKursk

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать
ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации для 1С: Предприятие 8. Редакция 4.4.37.13
ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации для 1С: Предприятие 8. Редакция  5.0.53.2
ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации для 1С: Предприятие 8. Редакция  Н5.0.53.1

----------


## itnetreal

Присоединяюсь к просьбе поделиться обновлениями последними для версии ПРОФ

----------


## gaga515

> Присоединяюсь к просьбе поделиться обновлениями последними для версии ПРОФ


Имею обновления только под базовую версию....

----------


## gaga515

> Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации для 1С: Предприятие 8. Редакция 4.4.37.13
> ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации для 1С: Предприятие 8. Редакция  5.0.53.2
> ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации для 1С: Предприятие 8. Редакция  Н5.0.53.1


Какая у вас версия? Если базовая, то без проблем! Верней у меня версия НКО 1С-Рарус

----------


## Maksimus7709

> Какая у вас версия? Если базовая, то без проблем! Верней у меня версия НКО 1С-Рарус


1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации 5 для такой конфигурации есть у вас обновления? Нужно новее чем 5.0.52.2

----------


## Maksimus7709

дубль

----------


## gaga515

> 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации 5 для такой конфигурации есть у вас обновления? Нужно новее чем 5.0.52.2


есть под любые релизы обновления для версии БАЗОВАЯ и сами установки есть тоже.

Вам для обновления программы версии 5.0.52.2. до актуальной версии нужны релизы:
• 5.0.54.1
• 5.0.58.1
• 5.0.62.1
• 5.0.64.1
• 5.0.65.1
• 5.0.66.3
• 5.0.68.1
На последние два я бы не торопился переходить, там платформа если
не официалка, то...

Буквально только что проблема с последними обновлениями решилась благодаря уважаемому форумчанину "Alexandr_ll" 
За что ему большое человеческое спасибо!
Проблема решена путем добавления "расширения конфигурации" для понижения рабочей платформы для работы 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для НКО!
Проверил на базовой версии, всё отлично!

----------


## gaga515

[QUOTE=Maksimus7709;760393]1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации 5 для такой конфигурации есть у вас обновления? Нужно новее чем 5.0.52.2[/QUO


Сайт сегодня что-то подтормаживает, дублируются сообщения.

Просьба админу удалить это ненужное сообщение

----------


## denis-v16

1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации версия ПРОФ есть у кого-нибудь обновления выше 5_0_58_1? Заранее благодарю.

----------


## gaga515

> 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации 5 для такой конфигурации есть у вас обновления? Нужно новее чем 5.0.52.2


Вот вам 7 обновлений с 5.0.54.1--5.0.58.1--5.0.62.1--5.0.64.1--5.0.65.1--5.0.66.3 по 5.0.68.1   Забирайте! 
(пароль кинул в личку).
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/xGcm-f0Cw2R6Ew

----------

ikalichkin (13.01.2023), Maksimus7709 (12.01.2023)

----------


## Maksimus7709

Спасибо!

----------


## Спарк1012

Здравствуйте! Люди, помогите. Есть у кого-нибудь релиз 5.0.26.5 для 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации 5 (5.0.24.4)

----------


## gaga515

> Здравствуйте! Люди, помогите. Есть у кого-нибудь релиз 5.0.26.5 для 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации 5 (5.0.24.4)


Про или Базовая? Базовая есть. И что вы имеете ввиду установка 5.0.26.5
или обновления с версии 5.0.24.4 до версии 5.0.26.5

----------


## Спарк1012

Базовая, необходимо обновление с версии 5.0.24.4 до версии 5.0.26.5

----------


## gaga515

> Базовая, необходимо обновление с версии 5.0.24.4 до версии 5.0.26.5


Обновление с  версии 5.0.24.4 скинул ссылку вам в личку, удачи!
Updsetup_5.0.25.2---5.0.26.2.rar

----------

Спарк1012 (Вчера)

----------


## Спарк1012

Огромное спасибо)

----------


## Спарк1012

> Обновление с  версии 5.0.24.4 скинул ссылку вам в личку, удачи!
> Updsetup_5.0.25.2---5.0.26.2.rar


Огромное спасибо)

----------


## itnetreal

> Вот вам 7 обновлений с 5.0.54.1--5.0.58.1--5.0.62.1--5.0.64.1--5.0.65.1--5.0.66.3 по 5.0.68.1   Забирайте! 
> (пароль кинул в личку).
> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/xGcm-f0Cw2R6Ew


Можно ли попросить продублировать???? Ссылка уже не робит((( Буду категорически признателен!!!! Могу даже денег заплатить)

----------


## itnetreal

Можно даже просто cf ник последнего релиза, если есть...

----------


## denis-v16

Можно попросить ссылку продублировать, она уже не активна.

----------

